# New knitting for a cause project



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

There is now a Welcome Blanket project. The goal is to use 2,000 miles of yarn, the same length as the proposed border wall.
http://mashable.com/2017/06/05/welcome-blanket-refugees-pussyhat-project/#Js5IN0CeOmqj


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

How dumb is that? lol


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Hope a pattern is coming that is knitted in all one piece.


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Making small "welcome" blankets for refugees coming to the United States.....doesn't sound dumb to me. I also like the symbolism of each of the blankets put together to equal approximately the length of the "wall". I am in. For more info, look at this link. This could be your next stash buster. http://www.welcomeblanket.org/


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

It looks as though you could use any pattern you like that ends up 40" square. They have asked people to post other patterns if they want. I think a c2c in a Caron Cake or similar would be really pretty.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it's stupid too. I don't mind legal immigration but if your first action to live in a country is illegal then I'm not for you. These people are not immigrants but invaders that have no respect for laws.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Legal refugees or illegal refugees? 

:sm07: :sm07: :sm07:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I think it's stupid too. I don't mind legal immigration but if your first action to live in a country is illegal then I'm not for you. These people are not immigrants but invaders that have no respect for laws.


Which people are "these people?"


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I think it's stupid too. I don't mind legal immigration but if your first action to live in a country is illegal then I'm not for you. These people are not immigrants but invaders that have no respect for laws.


yip I am in with you on this one.
The are more deserving charities than illegal immigrants.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I think it's stupid too. I don't mind legal immigration but if your first action to live in a country is illegal then I'm not for you. These people are not immigrants but invaders that have no respect for laws.


Do you not know what a refugee is? Good God! Read a book or a newspaper and learn something.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cyber Granny said:


> yip I am in with you on this one.
> The are more deserving charities than illegal immigrants.


Evidently you don't know the difference between a refugee and an illegal immigrant either.
Let me guess, you voted for trump, right?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

NancyB in AZ said:


> Making small "welcome" blankets for refugees coming to the United States.....doesn't sound dumb to me. I also like the symbolism of each of the blankets put together to equal approximately the length of the "wall". I am in. For more info, look at this link. This could be your next stash buster. http://www.welcomeblanket.org/


I love the idea to.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Which people are "these people?"


Excellent question! I'd also like to know the answer. Sterotyping & generalizing does no one any good.


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

No thank you!


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I think it's stupid too. I don't mind legal immigration but if your first action to live in a country is illegal then I'm not for you. These people are not immigrants but invaders that have no respect for laws.


I so agree. My DDIL came hear legally so I'm all for legal immigration but these illegal invaders coming here and then getting welfare and evening else that I've worked all my life for----NEVER!

BTW, Trump is not the first president to try to do something about this. Eisenhower didn't build a wall but he did round up thousands of illegals and sent them back.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Some of you need to read the actual article because your ignorance is showing. Or maybe look up the definition of "refugee". 

"As people debate methods and numbers concerning immigration, it's important to remember we are talking about people — people like ourselves, our neighbors, and our ancestors," Zweiman says. "I want people coming to this country to feel valued, because they are."


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

This is NOT a political forum. These comments are uncalled for.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

PatK27 said:


> This is NOT a political forum. These comments are uncalled for.


Actually, the Attic forum where this is posted *IS* a forum that allows political posts. Perhaps you stumbled upon the topic unexpectedly?


----------



## timewaster (Feb 5, 2014)

Definition of refugee
: one that flees; especially : a person who flees to a foreign country or power to escape danger or persecution


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I think it's stupid too. I don't mind legal immigration but if your first action to live in a country is illegal then I'm not for you. These people are not immigrants but invaders that have no respect for laws.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I read the article and I know first class the difference between immigrants and refugees. My family left Cuba in the early part of 60s and came to the USA as political refugees. We did it Legally!. Now days all you have to do is look at the news. Look at all the European nations that opened the borders and accepted "refugees" and now are paying the price. 
I will stick with helping Veterans, children and homeless people


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

torregro said:


> Actually, the Attic forum where this is posted *IS* a forum that allows political posts. Perhaps you stumbled upon the topic unexpectedly?


I don't know if this is posted in the 'Attic' or not but I found it under' Link & Resources'.
The political debate over this cause needs to move to the Attic where it belongs.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I don't know if this is posted in the 'Attic' or not but I found it under' Link & Resources'.
> The political debate over this cause needs to move to the Attic where it belongs.


How do I get to the attic? Thanks


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

How do I get to the attic? Thanks


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

Pat lamb said:


> How do I get to the attic? Thanks


Are you sure you want to go there??? You have been forewarned.....
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-24-1.html


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the article.


----------



## ginjack (Nov 15, 2016)

Please do not allow this poison out of THE ATTIC!


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

ginjack said:


> Please do not allow this poison out of THE ATTIC!


Unfortunately it WAS posted in Links/Resources and not in the attic....

:sm14:


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Why does this have to be political? I don't like it when things get political on KP. If I want to get political, I watch the news. There is so much hate in our country now and everything is so divisive, put this topic in the Attic where it belongs.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

PatchesPatches said:


> How dumb is that? lol


You might not agree with the idea but no need to be sarcastic about it.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I think it's stupid too. I don't mind legal immigration but if your first action to live in a country is illegal then I'm not for you. These people are not immigrants but invaders that have no respect for laws.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

jvallas said:


> Which people are "these people?"


Any and all illegals. Color, race, religion, does not matter. All are criminals to come her illegally. Many people (all colors, races, religions) wait in line for years to come here. They should come first. When you are in line in the supermarket, would you like a bunch of people jumping the line and therefore making you wait longer? I doubt it.
What if there are 10 job openings at $per hour. Then, while you are in line, waiting to be interviewed, a bunch of people jump the line and tell the interviewer " we will take less than $per hour". They get the jobs. Would you like that?

So, your question of which people is totally irrelevant. So, "which" people does not matter.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

sonialyne said:


> You might not agree with the idea but no need to be sarcastic about it.


 Do they not have freedom of speech in Québec, Sonia? We do here in Ontario.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I think it's stupid too. I don't mind legal immigration but if your first action to live in a country is illegal then I'm not for you. These people are not immigrants but invaders that have no respect for laws.


Amen!!!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Here is a thought. The charitable project was posted as information....nothing more. You don't want to knit a blanket to welcome refugees, then don't. You don't want to send little dresses to Africa, then don't. You don't want to knit scarves for the homeless, then don't. You don't want to spend time and money on "those people", then don't. But no need to belittle the project which, I am sure has great intentions.

Here is a link to the project page itself and there is a wealth of information there. Peace.
https://www.welcomeblanket.org/new-page-1/


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

torregro said:


> Here is a thought. The charitable project was posted as information....nothing more. You don't want to knit a blanket to welcome refugees, then don't. You don't want to send little dresses to Africa, then don't. You don't want to knit scarves for the homeless, then don't. You don't want to spend time and money on "those people", then don't. But no need to belittle the project which, I am sure has great intentions.
> 
> Here is a link to the project page itself and there is a wealth of information there. Peace.
> https://www.welcomeblanket.org/new-page-1/


My dear, you are confusing projects. This topic is about one project and you are making assumptions about other projects. Why?


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

PatK27 said:


> This is NOT a political forum. These comments are uncalled for.


This is *NOT* a political post. It is an informative post.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

mambrose3 said:


> My dear, you are confusing projects. This topic is about one project and you are making assumptions about other projects. Why?


My dear, I'm not confusing anything at all. My point was that an innocuous posting was made about a charitable project and there was no need to start a diatribe about illegal immigrants over it. There are many charitable projects out there that don't have universal support............it's easy enough to just move on.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

My impression is this is for LEGAL immigrants, and I wholeheartedly support it! My husband was a first-generation American. His parents came here from Yugoslavia/Croatia and were absolutely thrilled when they became American citizens. My daughter has a lot of Bosnian friends who came here during the war there. One of her friends witnessed the murder of her father and brothers! I worked with all sorts of immigrants...Nigerian, Ghanaians, French, Lithuanian, you name it, yes, even Mexicans! All were so happy to be here. Shame on you for being so xenophobic!

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## wolfey9 (Aug 17, 2011)

This was posted under links and resources for knitters who are interested in participating. 

Yes, we have free speech, but have you ever heard the phrase, "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything"?

If you don't want to knit this, then don't. But the opportunity is there for those who do. I don't knit for babies, but I don't feel the need to comment when a baby pattern is put up. (I only make blankets for babies, because Moms today are so picky about their babies being fashionable. I'm not wasting my time. But I don't feel the need to share that. I just didn't want people to think I hate babies).


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Do you not know what a refugee is? Good God! Read a book or a newspaper and learn something.


Thanks BP, but you are probably just wasting letters. Anyone who is not one of them is obviously suspect and unwelcome.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> This is *NOT* a political post. It is an informative post.


But as we know too well, that are many who do not want to be 'informed'.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

wolfey9 said:


> ...
> 
> Yes, we have free speech, but have you ever heard the phrase, "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything"?
> ...
> ...


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

torregro said:


> My dear, I'm not confusing anything at all. My point was that an innocuous posting was made about a charitable project and there was no need to start a diatribe about illegal immigrants over it. There are many charitable projects out there that don't have universal support............it's easy enough to just move on.


Nope, it is still a free country with freedom of speech. Anyone can make any kind of comment they want to me. If the postings become too contentious, the topic will be moved to the attic. So there!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I think it's stupid too. I don't mind legal immigration but if your first action to live in a country is illegal then I'm not for you. These people are not immigrants but invaders that have no respect for laws.


Thank you. This foolishness of toleration for whatever the president is trying to protect this country from is just ridiculous. We all scream and cry when our taxes increase and medical coverage is compromised because we all carry on our own backs those who come here to actually destroy our country. Now, just because we have a president who wants to actually make some reasonable boundaries, some cry foul. Idiotic.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

mambrose3 said:


> Any and all illegals. Color, race, religion, does not matter. All are criminals to come her illegally. Many people (all colors, races, religions) wait in line for years to come here. They should come first. When you are in line in the supermarket, would you like a bunch of people jumping the line and therefore making you wait longer? I doubt it.
> What if there are 10 job openings at $per hour. Then, while you are in line, waiting to be interviewed, a bunch of people jump the line and tell the interviewer " we will take less than $per hour". They get the jobs. Would you like that?
> 
> So, your question of which people is totally irrelevant. So, "which" people does not matter.


I don't understand why so many people are taking the word refugee to mean illegal.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

torregro said:


> My dear, I'm not confusing anything at all. My point was that an innocuous posting was made about a charitable project and there was no need to start a diatribe about illegal immigrants over it. There are many charitable projects out there that don't have universal support............it's easy enough to just move on.


In this free country, there is freedom of speech. Anyone can make any comment they like about a post. If you do not like it. Too bad.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

PatchesPatches said:


> Do they not have freedom of speech in Québec, Sonia? We do here in Ontario.


Ontario or Québec, what difference does it make? We can express our opinion without being mean. The message gets through just the same and reflects more positively on the kind of individual we are perceived to be.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

jvallas said:


> I don't understand why so many people are taking the word refugee to mean illegal.


Because many of these strapping young men are not truly refugees. ISIS has admitted to sending these young men to the west. That is why. Dispute it if you like, I don't care.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

mambrose3 said:


> Because many of these strapping young men are not truly refugees. ISIS has admitted to sending these young men to the west. That is why. Dispute it if you like, I don't care.


No thanks. I'm closing out of the topic because I'd just as soon not read about judgmental intolerance all day. You can see it's bringing out the nasty side of me. Think I'll go knit at the park instead.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

These are not refugees but illegal aliens. There is a difference.


NancyB in AZ said:


> Making small "welcome" blankets for refugees coming to the United States.....doesn't sound dumb to me. I also like the symbolism of each of the blankets put together to equal approximately the length of the "wall". I am in. For more info, look at this link. This could be your next stash buster. http://www.welcomeblanket.org/


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Consider the following definitions
Refugee
noun 1.a person who flees for refuge or safety, especially to a foreign country, as in time of political upheaval, war, etc.

Here is the definition for illegal alien 
noun 1. a foreigner who has entered or resides in a country unlawfully or without the country's authorization.
2.
a foreigner who enters the U.S. without an entry or immigrant visa, especially a person who crosses the border by avoiding inspection or who overstays the period of time allowed as a visitor, tourist, or businessperson.

I went one step further and here is refuge
noun 1. shelter or protection from danger, trouble

We all have our own opinions on this hot topic and based off the definitions it's hard to consider those coming over the border as refugees.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

sanchezs said:


> Consider the following definitions
> Refugee
> noun 1.a person who flees for refuge or safety, especially to a foreign country, as in time of political upheaval, war, etc.
> 
> ...


Here is another category - illegal aliens posing as children: http://www.nationalreview.com/article/382483/adult-illegal-immigrants-posing-children-enroll-high-school-ryan-lovelace


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I Love this idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How many blankets can I knit...move over projects! It's blanket time!!!!!
julie


----------



## deb2island (Jan 19, 2011)

A wonderful idea. Refugees are NOT illegal immigrants. Let's be kind.


----------



## nenotn (May 3, 2017)

I have only been on this site for very short time, but I am so sad that as adults there is such vitrolic conversations in what I perceived as a warm welcoming site to enjoy all the aspects of friendship, sharing ideas and comfort to each other. 
I have my own personal opinions and that is where they stay..personal.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the information and inspiration. A wonderful idea!


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

I love the idea. And just remember that when many of our ancestors came over, there were no rules in place. The rules in place now are racial in basis. Also remember that most immigrants, "legal" or not, pay taxes. They do not receive "free" anything from the government. They pay into Social Security and Medicare but cannot collect it unless they become citizens. If they do become citizens, they can only collect on what they paid in after they became citizens, not before.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

RevDi said:


> I love the idea. And just remember that when many of our ancestors came over, there were no rules in place. The rules in place now are racial in basis. Also remember that most immigrants, "legal" or not, pay taxes. They do not receive "free" anything from the government. They pay into Social Security and Medicare but cannot collect it unless they become citizens. If they do become citizens, they can only collect on what they paid in after they became citizens, not before.


Wake up. They work off the books & pay no taxes. Off the books benefits the employer also who does not have to contribute his share of the tax. Both benefit money wise.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

oannejay said:


> Thanks for the information and inspiration. A wonderful idea!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

I already have started my welcome blanket.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

If they buy anything in the US, in the majority of states, they pay tax on whatever they buy. True, some may work off the book, but then so does Trump......he says he's smart because he doesn't pay taxes. 


mambrose3 said:


> Wake up. They work off the books & pay no taxes. Off the books benefits the employer also who does not have to contribute his share of the tax. Both benefit money wise.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I was thinking of working 4 20x20 squares of 2 colors each and attaching them, less sewing together. I thought the 16 squares was cool but way to many ends. 

Should I use 2 strands of #4 red heart. They talk about bulky yarn, and that is what I did for my messy bun hats. I guess make a swatch is the answer, I figure the yarn will be less expensive, and use the red and white to keep the same theme as the examples. Any suggestions?


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Two strands of worsted yarn is the same as super bulky ....
julie


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't read or comment on every post, and if there is something I don't like, I just move on. Doesn't that make sense, every post isn't for every one. If someone doesn't want to support this, fine, it is your choice, but others might be interested. As Mr. Rogers always said, "Every one is different, every one is fine ... ". Many people, or even some people, or even a few people might want to welcome refugees. It should be their choice. This Welcome Blanket Project is a choice.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

julietremain said:


> Two strands of worsted yarn is the same as super bulky ....
> julie


Thanks!


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Celt Knitter said:


> If they buy anything in the US, in the majority of states, they pay tax on whatever they buy. True, some may work off the book, but then so does Trump......he says he's smart because he doesn't pay taxes.


Interesting, you support criminal illegal aliens by not telling the truth and have to bring in President Trump because you have no leg to stand on. Same old, same old regressive sore loser statements :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

NancyB in AZ said:


> Making small "welcome" blankets for refugees coming to the United States.....doesn't sound dumb to me. I also like the symbolism of each of the blankets put together to equal approximately the length of the "wall". I am in. For more info, look at this link. This could be your next stash buster. http://www.welcomeblanket.org/


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

mambrose3 said:


> Wake up. They work off the books & pay no taxes. Off the books benefits the employer also who does not have to contribute his share of the tax. Both benefit money wise.


I have worked in the immigrant community. There may be employers who do pay "under the table." There are motel managers who pay "by the room" and not minimum wage, but they pay by check, not cash. I haven't met anyone who pays cash. Everyone I knew filed a tax return - ranch workers, dishwashers, maids, fast food workers, construction workers. Many worked jobs no one else wanted, like fastening lids on nail polish bottles - no mask provided.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

RevDi said:


> I have worked in the immigrant community. There may be employers who do pay "under the table." There are motel managers who pay "by the room" and not minimum wage, but they pay by check, not cash. I haven't met anyone who pays cash. Everyone I knew filed a tax return - ranch workers, dishwashers, maids, fast food workers, construction workers. Many worked jobs no one else wanted, like fastening lids on nail polish bottles - no mask provided.


I am not talking about the "immigrant" community. I am talking about the "illegals". Two different communities.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

mambrose3 said:


> I am not talking about the "immigrant" community. I am talking about the "illegals". Two different communities.


No, they're not.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

RevDi said:


> No, they're not.


If you want to lump legal & illegal immigrants together, you are entitled to do so. But, it makes discussion useless. Bye


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Also, 2 strands of dk = bulky.....
julie


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Fake news again! I do not support criminal illegal aliens nor right wing bigots. 


mambrose3 said:


> Interesting, you support criminal illegal aliens by not telling the truth and have to bring in President Trump because you have no leg to stand on. Same old, same old regressive sore loser statements :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Celt Knitter said:


> Fake news again! I do not support criminal illegal aliens nor right wing bigots.


Sure you do. You support anything dangerous, criminal illegal aliens and right wing bigots.


----------



## nenotn (May 3, 2017)

Oh my goodness. Please can we just agree to disagree on political issues. Reading all of these horrid comments from people who have been sharing and helping and lifting up others just breaks my heart. Please...


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Are these for people entering the country legally? Rights for citizens and people here legally have been curtailed in the Kent school district. The annual band trip to Canada was cancelled because the illegal aliens can't leave and return; any other trips that would not allow the illegal aliens to participate and return are also cancelled. Not right. Reducing everyone down to the limits imposed on illegal aliens so that they can remain here illegally is WRONG!

Anyhow, I don't know for whom the blankets are actually intended. A 40" square (did I read that right?) is too small for being practical except for a baby. I'll pass, thank you very much. It would be different if I could know for sure they'd be a practical item for someone entering this country legally.
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/education/kent-school-district-halts-international-field-trips-over-border-concerns/


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Are these for people entering the country legally? Rights for citizens and people here legally have been curtailed in the Kent school district. The annual band trip to Canada was cancelled because the illegal aliens can't leave and return; any other trips that would not allow the illegal aliens to participate and return are also cancelled. Not right. Reducing everyone down to the limits imposed on illegal aliens so that they can remain here illegally is WRONG!
> 
> Anyhow, I don't know for whom the blankets are actually intended. A 40" square (did I read that right?) is too small for being practical except for a baby. I'll pass, thank you very much. It would be different if I could know for sure they'd be a practical item for someone entering this country legally.
> http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/education/kent-school-district-halts-international-field-trips-over-border-concerns/


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

On Ravelry many are using Red Heart Super Saver yarn, I saw bulky yarn mentioned. Should I use double or single stran of yarn to make one? I am thinking of 4 40inch squares joined, each one half diagional of red joined to one half white. Please respond, I want to get started soon. Red represents welcome.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

oannejay said:


> On Ravelry many are using Red Heart Super Saver yarn, I saw bulky yarn mentioned. Should I use double or single stran of yarn to make one? I am thinking of 4 40inch squares joined, each one half diagional of red joined to one half white. Please respond, I want to get started soon. Red represents welcome.


Somewhere on the blog I read to use your own colors and patterns and creativity. Even sew a quilt. The pattern shown is to give you ideas or to use. And you can submit your patterns to share with others.

Years ago I belonged to a group that did six 6x6 squares quarterly in a swap. Because it had been going on for years everyone lost interest in it so I had a box of 34 squares so I am using them for my blanket adding a white edging to each. I just have to knit 2 more and decide on a finishing edge. I really don't have a story to tell but the squares are mostly from the UK so that can be a story all in it's self.

The project is new and not up running 100% yet. 
I clicked on everything and read it all and it sounds like a fun project to be a part of. I am not interested in the politics of it all. But just giving to someone or family in need.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Great that you have found a use for your squares, only needing two more. That will be a special story to share with the receiver. That is really using a 'stash'. The squares Will fine a home with people starting from scratch. This is not about politics, but helping families/individuals get a new start in life.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

oannejay said:


> Great that you have found a use for your squares, only needing two more. That will be a special story to share with the receiver. That is really using a 'stash'. The squares Will fine a home with people starting from scratch. This is not about politics, but helping families/individuals get a new start in life.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Just popping in to show those interested in the project how the 40" square Welcome blanket is coming along with the squares from a previous swap. I am so glad to put these to a good use and get one more box out of my stash.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

PaKnitter said:


> Just popping in to show those interested in the project how the 40" square Welcome blanket is coming along with the squares from a previous swap. I am so glad to put these to a good use and get one more box out of my stash.


It's lovely, and will be very much appreciated!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

your blanket is lovely!!I'm on my 9th square...it will be circus colors. Much inspiration is showing up on ravelry!
julie


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

torregro said:


> Here is a thought. The charitable project was posted as information....nothing more. You don't want to knit a blanket to welcome refugees, then don't. You don't want to send little dresses to Africa, then don't. You don't want to knit scarves for the homeless, then don't. You don't want to spend time and money on "those people", then don't. But no need to belittle the project which, I am sure has great intentions.
> 
> Here is a link to the project page itself and there is a wealth of information there. Peace.
> https://www.welcomeblanket.org/new-page-1/


Yes you right if happy help if not stay away whoever helping them let them help .


----------

